# Oyster Perpetual 39mm or Omega Seasmaster Aqua Terra



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

I've been browsing the forum for quite some time now, loads of great watches/reviews/advice on here.

As I'm now in the market for my very first luxury time piece I thought it would make sense for me to ask for some opinions on which watch to go for.

*Options*



Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 38mm - blue dial on steel bracelet


Rolex Oyster Perpetual 39mm - blue dial


I absolutely love both watches, but can't afford both. So have to whittle it down to just one - hopefully some fellow watch enthusiasts can help me decide.

Did spend a lot time thinking if the black dial variants on each watch are 'better', am I making the right choice?

I've actually put a deposit down for the OP 39mm (it's luckily in stock) and now debating which to go for. Didn't want to lose it whilst making up my mind.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Welcome to the forum and in my opinion you've done the right thing putting a deposit down on that OP, it's a stunner :thumbsup: but on the other hand :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

zapot said:


> Thanks for your thoughts!


 I'm totally biased, so it's going to be the Rolex. Wear it with anything.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Definitely blue and not black


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Apart from the fact you will lose very little if anything on the OP come resale, one thing to bear in mind is the lack of fine adjustment on the AT clasp.

I've bought and sold three AT's because I just couldn't get a good fit on the bracelet, even with two half links and much experimenting. It was either hanging down the wrist like a bangle or would cut the circulation off - no happy middle ground. Although they look good on leather, I prefer metal bracelets. This isn't going to be the case for everyone but until you try it you won't know.

You'll have no such worries with the OP.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> Definitely blue and not black


 You win !


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> You win !


 Beautiful :inlove:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

That ^^^


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

Wow - looks like there's a clear winner so far here!

Do we think this will be a 'timeless' piece? In the sense that in 10 years down the line, the green hour markers and blue dial won't look outdated? This colour combination looks to be so different from other Rolex models that I'm worried it might 'go out of date' pretty quickly. But I don't know much about this, being recently interested in such watches.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

zapot said:


> Do we think this will be a 'timeless' piece? In the sense that in 10 years down the line, the green hour markers and blue dial won't look outdated?


 I'd give it at least 40 years. It's not really that far away from an Explorer, or Air King in its simplicity of design, and they've been about, albeit with the odd update, for decades. Personally I'd go for the 36mm one, but that's just me.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

I saw an Air King in a shop in Kendal about 12 months ago, in that blue colour.Much better than my white faces one 



WRENCH said:


> I'd give it at least 40 years. It's not really that far away from an Explorer, or Air King in its simplicity of design, and they've been about, albeit with the odd update, for decades. Personally I'd go for the 36mm one, but that's just me.


 :hmmm9uh: mmmmm I think 40 years will see me out.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

sorry to follow the herd but has to be OP, ( abait white dial first and rhodium 2nd for me) but blue is class. :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks for the thoughts - blue it is! I'll speak to my AD tomorrow and let them know it's a keeper.

Sure you've all had more experience purchasing expensive watches compared to me. Do you know if there's anything I can negotiate/expect to receive if this is my first Rolex? Perhaps ask for 1 service as part of the total cost? Or a watchwinder?

Just want to make sure I'm being looked after...


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

You'll be lucky if they hold the door for you.

Good choice though, the Omega is a beautiful watch but it's not a Rolex.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Another vote for the Rolex op , you won't regret it


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Absolutely zero chance of a discount on the Rolex. They might let you clean the shop in gratitude for selling you the watch though. However, you'll have a stunning watch that will stand the test of time and be a future classic.

The Rolex every day of the week for me :thumbsup:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

The Rolex for me was underwhelming .... Nice watch, but just nice. The Omega Is a much better watch on almost all levels for me , apart from ( as mentioned ) the bracelet is illogical for a general "sports" watch. If Omega did the white faced vision on a 41mm without the daft "orange" ticker then I would already own one on a strap.... but hey ho.


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

Agree - the 41mm AT version felt oversized to me and that orange second hand didn't look right...

I spent a lot of time debating to go with either the AQ or OP. After discount the AT on steel bracelet could be had for £3.9k and OP £4.5k. Stretching and extra £600 felt worth it.

I've noticed that on sites like watchfinder and chrono24 that the same model OP are listed at £5.4k. Are people really buying these watches to make a profit? I know they are hard to get hold of, but is it worth the extra? Or is it an indication that the watch will hold its value in the future?


----------



## bdalg1 (Jan 26, 2018)

I would go for the AT - I have a 36mm blue face OP that I want to sell as I don't wear it enough. Lovely watch but just too small for my tastes.

It is in the classifieds if you are interested 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

zapot said:


> Agree - the 41mm AT version felt oversized to me and that orange second hand didn't look right...
> 
> I spent a lot of time debating to go with either the AQ or OP. After discount the AT on steel bracelet could be had for £3.9k and OP £4.5k. Stretching and extra £600 felt worth it.
> 
> I've noticed that on sites like watchfinder and chrono24 that the same model OP are listed at £5.4k. Are people really buying these watches to make a profit? I know they are hard to get hold of, but is it worth the extra? Or is it an indication that the watch will hold its value in the future?


 I was offered a white dialled 39mm OP at a dealer last month and declined it after trying it on. The dealer was astonished I didn't buy it to make a quick few hundred quid. He said as much.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't think there's money to be made on OPs at the moment. But it will certainly hold its value in the short term and perhaps gain slightly over the longer term.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry to be late on this one, @zapot. 

I must admit that I am not that keen on the Omega Aqua Terra; it just doesn't quite have the look of something truly classic for me; a little bit not quite perfect aesthetically, partly perhaps because of the horizontal bars across the dial. I would therefore plump for the Rolex which just has classic "written" all over it, even with the secondary green markers on the blue dial.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Just curious to know why the choice is limited to omega and rolex. many other nice brands around at that price point ...


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

GASHEAD said:


> I don't think there's money to be made on OPs at the moment. But it will certainly hold its value in the short term and perhaps gain slightly over the longer term.


 I could have made a quick £600 on the white dialled one ..... all lined up if I agreed etc etc ,,, but its just not my bag. The guy second on the list for AD to phone for me had dibs on it. I don't like throwing money away, but also don't like making money the "wrong" way.

The black and white dialled OPs are very sought after currently so are a certain purchase if residuals are important.


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

Rotundus said:


> Just curious to know why the choice is limited to omega and rolex. many other nice brands around at that price point ...


 I initially wanted a Tudor BB58, but the waiting lists were too long for my liking. What else should I consider?



> Sorry to be late on this one, @zapot.
> 
> I must admit that I am not that keen on the Omega Aqua Terra; it just doesn't quite have the look of something truly classic for me; a little bit not quite perfect aesthetically, partly perhaps because of the horizontal bars across the dial. I would therefore plump for the Rolex which just has classic "written" all over it, even with the secondary green markers on the blue dial.


 I think the date at the bottom looked like it was in the wrong place too.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

zapot said:


> I initially wanted a Tudor BB58, but the waiting lists were too long for my liking. What else should I consider?


 well as you seem to have a budget in the 5K area brands like Glashutte Original, Grand Seiko, Nomos, IWC to name but a few ...


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Tough call, they're both gorgeous pieces.

I'd personally go for the Omega as the lack of date on the Rolex would aggravate me, and for me the Omega is a prettier watch - the dial and minute markers just ooze quality. However there's something about having a Rolex.

Luckily I don't have to make the decision. Now, where's my Casio Waveceptor? :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Filterlab said:


> Tough call, they're both gorgeous pieces.
> 
> I'd personally go for the Omega as the lack of date on the Rolex would aggravate me, and for me the Omega is a prettier watch - the dial and minute markers just ooze quality. However there's something about having a Rolex.
> 
> Luckily I don't have to make the decision. Now, where's my Casio Waveceptor? :laughing2dw:


 I wouldn't have the Omega, it's running 4 seconds fast.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> I wouldn't have the Omega, it's running 4 seconds fast.


 Can't be the Rolex running fast can it ??


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> Can't be the Rolex running fast can it ??


 No, it's superlative.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Filterlab said:


> Tough call, they're both gorgeous pieces.
> 
> I'd personally go for the Omega as the lack of date on the Rolex would aggravate me, and for me the Omega is a prettier watch - the dial and minute markers just ooze quality. However there's something about having a Rolex.
> 
> Luckily I don't have to make the decision. Now, where's my Casio Waveceptor? :laughing2dw:


 However there's something about having a Rolex.

There's no getting away from that is there :hmmm9uh:

You could dive into that Rolex blue or at least have a drink by it. :blind:



zapot said:


> I initially wanted a Tudor BB58, but the waiting lists were too long for my liking. What else should I consider?
> 
> I think the date at the bottom looked like it was in the wrong place too.


 I've got the 58 and love it but of course its £2k+ cheaper than the OP.

Were they the same price then it'd be the Rolex all day long.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Turpinr said:


> However there's something about having a Rolex.
> 
> There's no getting away from that is there :hmmm9uh:


 Not for me it seems .... Tried on the 39mm OP , liked it , but not loved it. So did not buy it.

Fabulous little watch though I must admit, but the Omega for me has more presence.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Not for me it seems .... Tried on the 39mm OP , liked it , but not loved it. So did not buy it.
> 
> Fabulous little watch though I must admit, but the Omega for me has more presence.


 I asked myself I'd if buy the Rolex if just the names were changed ??

I honestly don't know.

I like where the date is on the Omega, it isnt taking over the whole dial like a cyclops does and seems to be tucked away discreetly


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

Feels like this post isn't as clear at as before... Which is making me still go through the motions. Really just want to make the right decision.

My wrists aren't huge, but thought it would be worth sharing some actual shots.



















The other thought I'm having...

Will some of these models be refreshed as part of 2020 BaselWorld updates - I know the event has been cancelled but suspect brands will still be releasing updates?


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

zapot said:


> Feels like this post isn't as clear at as before... Which is making me still go through the motions. Really just want to make the right decision.
> 
> My wrists aren't huge, but thought it would be worth sharing some actual shots.
> 
> ...


 The Omega looks better on your wrist than in the pics above but I'd still go for the OP.


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

Turpinr said:


> The Omega looks better on your wrist than in the pics above but I'd still go for the OP.


 My thoughts exactly, another reason why I've been debating both models.

I also prefer the brushed bracelet of the OP. As the polished elements on the Omega will show fine scratches more easily. Plus resale value (if I ever needed to) would be stronger.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

zapot said:


> My thoughts exactly, another reason why I've been debating both models.
> 
> I also prefer the brushed bracelet of the OP. As the polished elements on the Omega will show fine scratches more easily. Plus resale value (if I ever needed to) would be stronger.


 I must say , on you , its the OP all day long .....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I must say , on you , its the OP all day long .....


 I would say so too, so hurry up and buy it before someone sows the seed of indecision.


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

After all my back and forth with different thoughts. I'm attracted to the OP rather than the AT.

Will be picking it up in 2 weeks - thanks for everyone's thoughts.

Any tips on how to look after your watch? I bet I won't want to take the protective stickers off for a long time :biggrin:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

zapot said:


> After all my back and forth with different thoughts. I'm attracted to the OP rather than the AT.
> 
> Will be picking it up in 2 weeks - thanks for everyone's thoughts.
> 
> Any tips on how to look after your watch? I bet I won't want to take the protective stickers off for a long time :biggrin:


 Just wear it and enjoy it , when it gets its first full service they will polish out the scratches,,,,

Enjoy your new watch ...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> but the Omega for me has more presence.


 You must have led a sheltered life

:biggrin:

Don't you watch Lorraine & Mark. As he says after reeling out a load of cheap tat

"You need a statement piece"

The Rolex is that and some



The Omega is a bit like buying a Beemer or a Merc when you really really haters be dammed wanted a Porsche

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> You must have led a sheltered life


 Yeh , back in the day , we never looked at our wrists.... rationing and all....


----------



## Noel LOVELL (Mar 7, 2020)

I think most

would have a rolex over an omega

Better resale,brand recognition etc,

I have a datejust 41 ,its nice, if a little boring ,tend to enjoy my superocean heritage more,looking at zenith defy next ,I think they are a brand on the up, the biver effect

Best of luck with the OP I know you will go with that one


----------



## Keyring (Mar 1, 2020)

zapot said:


> After all my back and forth with different thoughts. I'm attracted to the OP rather than the AT.
> 
> Will be picking it up in 2 weeks - thanks for everyone's thoughts.
> 
> Any tips on how to look after your watch? I bet I won't want to take the protective stickers off for a long time :biggrin:


 You seem to be more concerned about what the watch will be worth if you want to sell it in the future

And as for the protective stickers you mention these will be removed from your OP before it leaves the shop by the sales staff to further enhance the buying experience.

Why not just buy the one that you love and enjoy it

They are both great watches


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Noel LOVELL said:


> I think most
> 
> would have a rolex over an omega
> 
> ...


 Superoceans are amazing watches for the money....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Yeh , back in the day , we never looked at our wrists.... rationing and all....


 Wellington boots, turned down. Donkey jackets, collar up. Flat cap, ferret in the pocket. :wheelchair:


----------



## Noel LOVELL (Mar 7, 2020)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Superoceans are amazing watches for the money....


 Agree,once you scratch the rolex itch the blinkers come off and you see watches for what they are, if you took the symbols off watches rolex would sell less, I do like rolex watches though, don't get me wrong, but I've got so much pleasure out of citizen, lorier zelos and many more


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

Given all the news headlines around coronavirus - should I still be purchasing this OP?


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

zapot said:


> Given all the news headlines around coronavirus - should I still be purchasing this OP?


 Why not ??

Might not be worth as much as 6 rolls of toilet paper but still a lovely watch :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

zapot said:


> Given all the news headlines around coronavirus - should I still be purchasing this OP?


 I wouldn't, better investing in a long holiday on Antarctica!!

FWIW.

:tongue:


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

haha - very good points!


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

I've got a predicament...

I work in London and have an OP reserved in London. Given the current situation, I just don't know when I'll be travelling back down. Could be months at this rate.

What should I do, keep the reservation. Or try and locate the same model elsewhere (which will be difficult), or change to the Aqua Terra or Tudor BB58?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I can think of more important things to worry about. And isn't the AD closed anyway?


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

So long as you lock the price, what is the hurry? Are you really going to get one locally any sooner?


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

Agree that there's more important things to worry about. But the thought of collecting a new watch (eventually) is helping me see the light at the end of the 'lockdown' tunnel.

AD is closed, for an unknown amount of time. Didn't know if anywhere is selling these pieces new online at all?


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

zapot said:


> Agree that there's more important things to worry about. But the thought of collecting a new watch (eventually) is helping me see the light at the end of the 'lockdown' tunnel.
> 
> AD is closed, for an unknown amount of time. Didn't know if anywhere is selling these pieces new online at all?


 Of course there are more important things to worry about but I can understand you wanting something positive to look forward to.

I wanted to see your new watch and still do, even if it's at the end of a tunnel :thumbsup:


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

I think I'll just be patient and wait to pick it up after this blows over :thumbs_up:


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

Slight curveball...

As I've got more time on my hands, I've called round a few Rolex ADs to try and source an Explorer. However no luck.

During my conversations, I've been able to locate a black dial OP 39mm. I have the blue dial variant held in London, but don't plan on travelling there anytime soon.

Black was actually my initial preference, but wasn't available at the time. Leaving me torn between blue/black.

Calling watch pros, which version would you go for?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it you wearing it? Only you can tell us which one you prefer - they're the same watch, different dial.

Out of interest, which ADs were open for calls?


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

zapot said:


> Slight curveball...
> 
> As I've got more time on my hands, I've called round a few Rolex ADs to try and source an Explorer. However no luck.
> 
> ...


 Still blue for me, it's a real stunner.In black it's just nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

I've just had some great news...

A brand new Explorer 214720 has come available at my nearest AD, which I snapped up straight away. This now means I won't have to risk travelling to London and collect the blue dialled OP 39mm.

Was an easy decisions to make as I managed to try on a used Explorer at Watchfinder just before lockdown, so know how it looks and wears - what a fantastic timepiece!

Can't wait to collect this beauty, whenever lockdown is lifted.

:yes:


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Great news! The explorer is a lovely piece....mandatory photos on collection please!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Good o. :thumbsup:


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

Very pleased to say that the day I've been waiting for since lockdown started has finally arrived...

I just collected my Rolex Explorer 214270 from my AD. Will share some thoughts on it after wearing for few days.

But initially, I absolutely love it. Very legible, perfect size and the lume - wow!

Here's some wrist shots!




























One question to all the pros on here, is the clasp positioned correctly? It's not 100% comfortable and my feeling is that I need to get it adjusted so it's sitting in the middle of the wrist. Thoughts on this are welcome.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

zapot said:


> Very pleased to say that the day I've been waiting for since lockdown started has finally arrived...
> 
> I just collected my Rolex Explorer 214270 from my AD. Will share some thoughts on it after wearing for few days.
> 
> ...


 I would shuffle one link if it was my watch and centre the clasp ,,,, but I have seen people wear them like that so that the lock is centred.


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I would shuffle one link if it was my watch and centre the clasp ,,,, but I have seen people wear them like that so that the lock is centred.


 Kicking myself I didn't go for this whilst with the AD. Luckily I'm not too far away to get the adjustment.

Basically move one link on the 6pm side and put it on the 12 side would centre the whole clasp nicely, right?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A very good choice :yes:

Congratulations on a fine watch.

As for the clasp it is personal preference as to where you position it, my preference would also be the middle of the wrist, simple matter of taking one link out of the 6 side of the bracelet and putting into the 12 side.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

zapot said:


> Kicking myself I didn't go for this whilst with the AD. Luckily I'm not too far away to get the adjustment.
> 
> Basically move one link on the 6pm side and put it on the 12 side would centre the whole clasp nicely, right?


 yes ... but don't get too bothered about it being perfectly centred .... they never look perfect.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Simple job if you own a small screwdriver...


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

GASHEAD said:


> Simple job if you own a small screwdriver...


 I thought it would be simple job too, however it turns out not to be the case...

Went back to the AD yesterday for bracelet adjustments, however the pin screw couldn't be loosened. Apparently, as it's 'fresh from Rolex', the glue (is that the right name?) is at it's hardest and despite warming up/tapping it wouldn't budge 

So it's gone back to their head office for somebody to have a look at. Bit disappointing, but at least they didn't try forcing it and damaging the screws or bracelet. I'll pick it back up in a few days, but wondered if this is a common issue?


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

zapot said:


> I thought it would be simple job too, however it turns out not to be the case...
> 
> Went back to the AD yesterday for bracelet adjustments, however the pin screw couldn't be loosened. Apparently, as it's 'fresh from Rolex', the glue (is that the right name?) is at it's hardest and despite warming up/tapping it wouldn't budge
> 
> So it's gone back to their head office for somebody to have a look at. Bit disappointing, but at least they didn't try forcing it and damaging the screws or bracelet. I'll pick it back up in a few days, but wondered if this is a common issue?


 Sounds to me like they did not know what they were doing ....... I could be wrong.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

zapot said:


> One question to all the pros on here, is the clasp positioned correctly? It's not 100% comfortable and my feeling is that I need to get it adjusted so it's sitting in the middle of the wrist. Thoughts on this are welcome.


 Here's my Tudor Black Bay 36, (needing a clean)










From the factory. The clasp sits central, as does the clasp on my 36 mm Explorer.

One thing I've learned through experience is, (if you're buying in person from an AD) if a bracelet requires adjustment, get it done before you hand over the cash.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

zapot said:


> I thought it would be simple job too, however it turns out not to be the case...
> 
> Went back to the AD yesterday for bracelet adjustments, however the pin screw couldn't be loosened. Apparently, as it's 'fresh from Rolex', the glue (is that the right name?) is at it's hardest and despite warming up/tapping it wouldn't budge
> 
> So it's gone back to their head office for somebody to have a look at. Bit disappointing, but at least they didn't try forcing it and damaging the screws or bracelet. I'll pick it back up in a few days, but wondered if this is a common issue?


 I think Rolex use a thread lock adhesive on the bracelet screws, unusual that the AD couldn't do it after warming the bracelet up. Perhaps they were a little hesitant, although the Rolex bracelet pins are quite robust compared to some brands.


----------

